# Uber support phone hell



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

I avoid calling, I really do. But sometimes, you have no choice. Month or so ago I noticed my airport permit had expired at the end of May. Of course, a new one was not sent automatically. So I googled around and found a way to 'request' a new one from Uber. Oddly enough, it was a google form. So filled it out a over a month ago. NOTHING, tho it said 5-7 day ETA. Filled it out again about 10 days ago; again nothing received.

Today, I decided to live with the hell of Uber support. First call once i got through the phone tree, also from hell, was put on hold several times (expected) and then after 15 minutes I guess Rohit rebooted and disconnected my call. Perfect.

2nd call, phone tree, brother of Rohit, explain again (need new airport placard)...on hold hell (expected). Then he comes back to ask me where I got the placard? WTF, from Uber. then he tells me they don't expire. OH, would you like me to send a pic of the expire date. OK, can I put you on hold again......

He comes back and tells me I can still drive to the 3 airports; I"m like 'oh, even tho it clearly shows an expire date?'. Back on hold.

He comes back to say he found a link and will send it to me to get a new placard. I'm betting it is the same google form that I found all by my little self. 

Low and behold it IS the same link. So like a good ant I filled it out for the 3rd time. Maybe the charm?

I guess a good thing I'm in no hurry, but would like to get by August. sheesh. Nothing is easy. This shyte is why I retired from being an IT Manager; I really really hate calling tech support.


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

Ugh. Sounds like a nightmare. I'm crossing my fingers that all I'll have to do to get back online is update my paperwork. I really need to get on that instead of waiting until I'm ready to drive again. Who knows what nasty surprises there could be.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Some of the airports don’t need permits due to Covid ...


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

ariel5466 said:


> Who knows what nasty surprises there could be


Yeah, I've been doing the expired registration, license and insurance dance, even tho I'm sitting on my arse since 3/18. This one, tho, is perplexing. What a pain in the arse. I knew I was in trouble when Rohit II asked me where I got the placard......WTF

My guess the expire date is not material; but who wants to test it. Certainly not at SFO I had one of the rent a cops actually YELL at me because I dropped a pax at the curb and NOT the island. I **** the island was for PU only and my pax had luggage so I opted for the curb. Big mistake, almost a ticket. This time just yelled at and warned. Excuse ME, Mister Rent A Cop.



mbd said:


> ome of the airports don't need permits due to Covid ...


Yeah, I don't want to 'test' that theory. Permit I have, it just expired. Minor detail I hope.


----------



## SleelWheels (Jun 25, 2019)




----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

I had been turning the app on and playing with the fare multiplier in late June and for me it wasn't active yet. However right after it went active I got a message to call Uber about an issue with my account. 

I did call and it was roughly a 20 minute wait and I was told that my background check was not completed yet. I did that back in May though and it was completed in a few days. The customer service drone was nice and said he would escalate this issue. I got a e-mail the following day on July 1st about our call then another email on July 2nd saying sorry for the issue and that everything is OK now.

I guess with all companies it depends on who you get to help you out.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

....and as fate would have it when I strolled out of jail to check the mailbox low and behold what did I find? YES, the new airports permit. All that work today for nuttin. Karma.


----------



## Uberguyken (May 10, 2020)

SHalester said:


> ....and as fate would have it when I strolled out of jail to check the mailbox low and behold what did I find? YES, the new airports permit. All that work today for nuttin. Karma.


Wait a minute.... You left the house?

Does mama know this, and if not... How much money is in your wallet to keep me from telling on you?

I take 10' s and 20's.....


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

Uberguyken said:


> Wait a minute.... You left the house?
> 
> Does mama know this, and if not... How much money is in your wallet to keep me from telling on you?
> 
> I take 10' s and 20's.....


You seriously think his wife lets him keep his own cash?


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

SHalester said:


> ....and as fate would have it when I strolled out of jail to check the mailbox low and behold what did I find? YES, the new airports permit. All that work today for nuttin. Karma.


What are you talking about? All that work got you your placard. Uber got it to you within minutes. Even better than Amazon.


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

Illini said:


> What are you talking about? All that work got you your placard. Uber got it to you within minutes. Even better than Amazon.


This is how Bezos is becoming wealthier... same day delivery of Uber placards thru Amazon &#129300;&#128580;&#128514;


----------



## Soldiering (Jan 21, 2019)

Bro are you really that afraid of a BS expired Placard? I've been an OP here in PHX almost 5 years and have never seen one. I went to the airport today. Then again I have no GUBER OR GRYFT signage attached too my vehicle an never will.


----------



## SleelWheels (Jun 25, 2019)

What’s a placard


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

Soldiering said:


> Bro are you really that afraid of a BS expired Placard? I've been an OP here in PHX almost 5 years and have never seen one. I went to the airport today. Then again I have no GUBER OR GRYFT signage attached too my vehicle an never will.


Some markets are stricter about that shit than others



SleelWheels said:


> What's a placard


We don't need one but some markets require extra shit to be able to do airport pickups.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Soldiering said:


> Bro are you really that afraid of a BS expired Placard? I've been an OP here in PHX almost 5 years and have never seen one. I went to the airport today. Then again I have no GUBER OR GRYFT signage attached too my vehicle an never will.


Me thinks you don't know what OP stands for &#129300;&#128173;


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

My placard would say... “I work for peanuts, please feed the animal”... :roflmao:


----------



## Soldiering (Jan 21, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> Me thinks you don't know what OP stands for &#129300;&#128173;


In this context it means Operator. I guess we have it easier as Phoenix op's


----------



## SleelWheels (Jun 25, 2019)

OP means operator?


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

SleelWheels said:


> OP means operator?


In the internet world it means "original poster"


----------



## SleelWheels (Jun 25, 2019)

ariel5466 said:


> In the internet world it means "original poster"


That's what I thought, but the code language in here is all over the place.


----------



## Soldiering (Jan 21, 2019)

ariel5466 said:


> In the internet world it means "original poster"


&#128077;. Im too old for internet lingo


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

Soldiering said:


> &#128077;. Im too old for internet lingo


It's okay. That's why us millenials are here to educate &#128523;


----------



## SleelWheels (Jun 25, 2019)

Soldiering said:


> &#128077;. Im too old for internet lingo


There's a clique in here too


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

SleelWheels said:


> There's a clique in here too


I pronounce myself king of the clique... :roflmao:


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> Didn't know that. Wonder if its location thing.
> 
> @SHalester do we use op as an acronym in terms of operator of vehicle &#129300;&#128173;


As in owner "op"erator... &#129318;‍♂


----------



## Uberguyken (May 10, 2020)

SinTaxERROR said:


> I pronounce myself king of the clique... :roflmao:


Sorry brother....


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

ariel5466 said:


> It's okay. That's why us millenials are here to educate &#128523;


I think I need to make another millennial thread. I heard people love that &#129300;


----------



## Uberguyken (May 10, 2020)

Mkang14 said:


> I think I need to make another millennial thread. I heard people love that &#129300;


----------



## Ek3333 (Oct 22, 2015)

Uber support, these people seems like have no idea what is Uber. Looks like they never drive or ride with Uber. Simple question didn’t resolve over the phone. Time waisters. I have priority support, no difference between regular and priority. You can be 30-40 minutes on the phone with same issue never resolved. Much better email, at least email support understanding a little bet


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

SleelWheels said:


> There's a clique in here too


True. But anybody is welcome to join. You join by participating. In fact, you're already in! And your likes-to-post ratio is positive so you're already a well-liked member of said clique.

Some terms:

Ant = Drivers. Originating from the fact that cars on the pax app look like ants. Though there is some level of nuance involved in the term. Can be used as an insult against drives who don't use their brain but rather pick up everything regardless of ride value. e.g. Ants don't use strategy of any sort.
Pax = Passenger.
OP = Original Poster.
Placard = Piece of paper allowing you to pick up from a regulated airport which requires said placard to pick up/drop off pax from said airport. Placards are issued after a quick test. Placards must be mounted on the windshield in a specific location.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Soldiering said:


> Bro are you really that afraid of a BS expired Placard?


Afraid? Says you from AZ?  Done many SFO drops from AZ? I'm guessing not. It was more a slight concern. Kinda the reason I posted in the SF forum to see, but they oddly silent on the issue. I haven't been officially online since march and ain't planning on going online until Aug sometime. But I do like being ready and I really didn't want to 'test' the waters with an expired placard.
Having experienced being 'yelled' at for doing a drop off at the curb (who would think it) and threatened with a ticked I really didn't want to try my luck with the same dude if he eyeballed the placard. The new one is the same color, so I doubt they would notice anyway.

Kinda same reason you update you registration and insurance blah blah etc on a regular basis, yeah?



Uberguyken said:


> Wait a minute.... You left the house?


I believe I referred to it as 'jail'. When will you get reading glasses?! Just so you know it was after 2pm, wife unit was gone for real work.

Next.



SleelWheels said:


> There's a clique in here too


no way, who said that? Impossible. No likely. No way, Jose. I'm my own island, no residents. Go away. Stay out. Restricted. :biggrin:



SpinalCabbage said:


> Placards are issued after a quick test.


There was a test?


----------



## Uberguyken (May 10, 2020)

SHalester said:


> Afraid? Says you from AZ?  Done many SFO drops from AZ? I'm guessing not. It was more a slight concern. Kinda the reason I posted in the SF forum to see, but they oddly silent on the issue. I haven't been officially online since march and ain't planning on going online until Aug sometime. But I do like being ready and I really didn't want to 'test' the waters with an expired placard.
> Having experienced being 'yelled' at for doing a drop off at the curb (who would think it) and threatened with a ticked I really didn't want to try my luck with the same dude if he eyeballed the placard. The new one is the same color, so I doubt they would notice anyway.
> 
> Kinda same reason you update you registration and insurance blah blah etc on a regular basis, yeah?
> ...


Exactly... Wife unit was unaware... I'm gonna need some money to keep quiet....


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

I had the Fort Lauderdale Airport police yell at me for being in the cell phone lot and not having my Trade Dress displayed. He was walking around looking in car windows and saw me on the Uber app. Pretty much told him to piss of which did not go to well. After he was done screaming at me and back up showed up the back up officer took a minute to listen to me. I told him I was not online, I could show him I was not online for at least 6 hours, and that I was there waiting on a family members flight to come in. Sure I had the Uber app open on my phone, I was entering my mileage log and trip data in my spreadsheet while I was waiting for the plane to land. Look I also have the Flightaware app open tracking the flight that keeps getting delayed.

Never did get a sorry from the other officer. From what I have heard from other drivers Fort Lauderdale is petty strict.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

FLKeys said:


> From what I have heard from other drivers Fort Lauderdale is petty strict.


airport cops and rent-a-cops at airports seem to be a certain breed. They do like to yell, for instance.
&#128561;


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

SHalester said:


> airport cops and rent-a-cops at airports seem to be a certain breed. They do like to yell, for instance.
> &#128561;


A lot of them are just bitter about their position so they feel the need to use what little power they have and lord it over people.


----------



## ThraddashTorch9517 (Feb 4, 2020)

@SHalester So how did you traverse the Uber phone tree? About a month ago, the shortest way I found was Three-Three-One-Three-Zero. But since then, they changed the tree.


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

Have you tried going down to a Greenlight hub? Some are open now, that’s going to get something done maybe, also if you have a airport permit from Lyft it’s the same thing, they won’t check that it’s Lyft or Uber, just that it’s a current one


----------



## ThraddashTorch9517 (Feb 4, 2020)




----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

I saw they were giving out supplies there so I thought the hubs had opened again but after doing some digging around I think they are only giving out supplies. Why are these hubs still closed? Wear a mask and open them back up already


----------



## ThraddashTorch9517 (Feb 4, 2020)

NicFit said:


> I saw they were giving out supplies there


Where did you see this? What city?


----------



## myNAMEismyNAME (Jul 20, 2020)

SHalester said:


> airport cops and rent-a-cops at airports seem to be a certain breed. They do like to yell, for instance.
> &#128561;


they never seem to bother me but i tend to be quick, i swear i can unload 5 bags out the trunk before pax can seem to put their phones down & get out, handful if times ive seen them walking towards me but im pulling off pretending i dont see em, 4500+ airport trips dont think its taken longer than 30 seconds except once when a guy took like 5 minutes to get his child seat in

plus they can report my plate all they want it dont match what uber lyft has on file, too many snitches in the world, i get plates / reg upload for approval, go back in a week report lost get new ones that uber lyft dont get, 5000+ trips 3 people mentioned plates dont match app, only 1 didnt take trip which was fine since it was a shorty

the trick is get in get out, most of the popo i see at airport too busy hiding behind a pillar fiddling with their phones which is insane to me, same with store clerks, employees all o their phones? 20+ years ago if you whipped out a phone or even checked your pager youd be fired lol


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Soldiering said:


> Bro are you really that afraid of a BS expired Placard? I've been an OP here in PHX almost 5 years and have never seen one. I went to the airport today. Then again I have no GUBER OR GRYFT signage attached too my vehicle an never will.


Every airport and city are different. At Seatac if you get busted for anything the port police fine the F out of you. I know of several drivers who were fined more than $2,000 for not being properly licensed and marked. No TNC by itself is $250. A falsified TNC is $500+. No trade dress is $175.

Any of these will also have the port checking you over real close. It is easy to get kicked out of Seatac.


----------



## Soldiering (Jan 21, 2019)

Amos69 said:


> Every airport and city are different. At Seatac if you get busted for anything the port police fine the F out of you. I know of several drivers who were fined more than $2,000 for not being properly licensed and marked. No TNC by itself is $250. A falsified TNC is $500+. No trade dress is $175.
> 
> Any of these will also have the port checking you over real close. It is easy to get kicked out of Seatac.


If Seatac is in Washington state them I guess that sounds about right. Aren't they getting californicated about now?

I've run into alot of recently transplanted Washingtonians down here in the desert.


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

ThraddashTorch9517 said:


> Where did you see this? What city?


https://www.uber.com/blog/hssdistribution/
Assuming this link work here's a list of the cities that are giving out supplies, not a long list though


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

NicFit said:


> https://www.uber.com/blog/hssdistribution/
> Assuming this link work here's a list of the cities that are giving out supplies, not a long list though


Guess I'm not eligible, no QR code in my app.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

myNAMEismyNAME said:


> plus they can report my plate all they want it dont match what uber lyft has on file


that trick won't work here for SFO. Your license plate is on the actual permit as well. And no way you could get past the registration having a wrong license plate. Hum.



ThraddashTorch9517 said:


> @SHalester So how did you traverse the Uber phone tree?


slowly & annoyingly. Plus it depends on what 'area' your issue is with the numbers would be different. AND if you try to bypass to get a breathing human you will be disconnected just like that. I only call when there is no other way as their outsourced support is garbage.


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

FLKeys said:


> Guess I'm not eligible, no QR code in my app.


Did you find in the app where it's suppose to be? Click the Covid-19 on the menu, then click on free health and safety supplies. You should see a grey box that says "Show pickup code"















It's buried in there, they didn't make it easy to find, that page on the Covid-19 is all clickable topics, that's something that's not apparent in first glance


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

myNAMEismyNAME said:


> the trick is get in get out, most of the popo i see at airport too busy hiding behind a pillar fiddling with their phones which is insane to me, same with store clerks, employees all o their phones? 20+ years ago if you whipped out a phone or even checked your pager youd be fired lol


They realized they couldn't fire everyone.

A recent job I had, had a no cell phone policy. The job was also 100% impossible to do without using cell phones to call or text each other (unless you wanted to wander aimlessly on the inside of one of the largest buildings in America searching for someone). Not to mention coordinating two different machines to operate in unison from across a sound impenetrable wall.

Various apps were also a necessity for getting the work done. Cell phones were 100% prohibited and the rule was 100% ignored.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Soldiering said:


> If Seatac is in Washington state them I guess that sounds about right. Aren't they getting californicated about now?
> 
> I've run into alot of recently transplanted Washingtonians down here in the desert.


Temp here yesterday 83 and sunny with zero humidity
Temp here today 70 and overcast. zero humidity. slightly overcast.

We have no state income tax


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

NicFit said:


> Did you find in the app where it's suppose to be? Click the Covid-19 on the menu, then click on free health and safety supplies. You should see a grey box that says "Show pickup code"
> 
> View attachment 489943
> View attachment 489941
> ...


I was there that option for free supplies is not in my list.


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

SHalester said:


> There was a test?


For LAX, yes.


----------



## IRME4EVER (Feb 17, 2020)

Soldiering said:


> Bro are you really that afraid of a BS expired Placard? I've been an OP here in PHX almost 5 years and have never seen one. I went to the airport today. Then again I have no GUBER OR GRYFT signage attached too my vehicle an never will.


 I live in AZ as well, Sky Harbor is a joke. Curbside pick up security, the only thing they worry about is getting you loaded and out as quickly as possible.



SinTaxERROR said:


> My placard would say... "I work for peanuts, please feed the animal"... :roflmao:


 My placard would say "Student Driver" LOL


----------

